
Using Animation to Design Better User Experiences - callum_hart
http://www.callumhart.com/blog/using-animation-to-design-better-user-experiences
======
callum_hart
Hot off the press! Here's my new article that looks at how animation can make
interfaces more understandable.

If you'd like you can jump straight to the examples:

[http://www.callumhart.com/blog/using-animation-to-design-
bet...](http://www.callumhart.com/blog/using-animation-to-design-better-user-
experiences#examples)

